# Missing Taxidermist...



## Cotton6210 (Jan 19, 2009)

Actually If I could just get the rack back I would be happy.


----------



## Jeffress77 (Feb 1, 2007)

Categories:	Hunting, Taxidermy
Payment: Cash Only
Miscellaneous Phone Numbers: 815-867-0077
Products and Services: Taxidermy and Tanning
Year Established: 1998
Other Contact Info: Email: [email protected]


----------



## Jeffress77 (Feb 1, 2007)

Here is a taxidermy.net thread with more info...

http://www.taxidermy.net/forum/index.php?action=printpage;topic=46558.0

Rich Green


(815) 867-7162


----------



## Jeffress77 (Feb 1, 2007)

One more source.....


deer_predator
12-01-2008, 05:11 AM
Try getting ahold of Rich Green. He is out of Pontiac, Illinois.....Here is his e-mail... [email protected].

Chief City Tannery
15868 E. 2300 N. Rd.
Pontiac, IL 61764
815-867-7162
[email protected]
isaiah


----------



## jogr (Oct 2, 2010)

Here's an auction listing for what appears to be his estate!
Thurs., Sept. 1. 10 a.m. Farmland Auction. Richard and Donna Green Estate, PONTIAC, IL. Bill Kruse, Auctioneer. 

You better get hold of the auctioneer to make sure they don't auction off your deer.

Here's the auctioneers website. Looks like the auction is for his farmland.
http://topauctions24-7.com/kruse/


----------



## Cotton6210 (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks guys! I've found all that info searching around too. Jogr, I called that auctioneer and it's evidently a different Rich Green. Maybe relation? But this guy is deceased and his daughter is selling land only.


----------

